# do you pee when you shower/bathe?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

youre in the bathtub shamelessly singing justin timberlake's newest single when your bladder decides it wants to be emptied. do you pee in the toilet or use the bathtub as a toilet?


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I use the toilet.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Reminds me of the Seinfeld episode, where George was the Urinator at the Health Club....:lol

As for me, no way....I am WAYYYYYYYYYYY too much of a germophobic for that :afr


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I pee in the shower. I used to think it was gross, but then I realized most people did it anyways, and I was tired of having to get my floor all watery because I had to piss... the bathtub is a different story... =X lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: do you pee when you shower/bathe?*



sean88 said:


> the bathtub is a different story... =X lol


 :haha oh iwould hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i pee in the shower


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

LMAO!!! I've done it before though, but I don't do it on a regular basis.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

The bathtub and the toilet drain to the same place.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I pee in the shower occasionally. If I were taking a bath I definitely wouldn't though. :b But I never take baths[unless I'm someplace that doesn't have a working shower].


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes. The sink is also acceptable. :yes


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

no, partly because the toilet is right next to the shower and mostly because the drain on our shower is slow (if it's not plugged or closed) so I'd be standing in a puddle of pee for a while while I'm in the shower, not a good thing when you're trying to get clean.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Only when I take a shower.


----------



## Tonic (Aug 1, 2007)

remove


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No way I would go in the shower, and I'm rather surprised at the number who do. I wouldn't wash myself with toilet water so why would I want to stand in a pool of urine? uke


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

why not combine the two and enjoy a nice golden shower?

:hide


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Lonelyguy said:


> why would I want to stand in a pool of urine?


If it's pooling, then it may be time to unclog the drain.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I only did that once that I can recall. It's nothing special, but I still prefer the toilet.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> The bathtub and the toilet drain to the same place.


George made the very same argument on Seinfeld and was going to call a plumber to prove the accuracy of such. :lol


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Absolutely.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

In the bathtub are you kidding, you would be sitting in it for a few minutes. :haha 

The shower it just goes strait down the drain pretty much.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

No, never. Although I did once pee in the sink, but under the circumstances I think it was forgivable.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, never.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

In the shower - yes. In the bathtub - absolutely not!


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

No, but my shower drain is very slow. If it drained faster I might consider it an option....in an emergency situation.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I have been known to pee in the shower on an occasion. I am still waiting for the day I get to pee on my girlfirends butt =) "Umm honey I dropped the soap, can you pick that up for me?" :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SebFontain said:


> I have been known to pee in the shower on an occasion. I am still waiting for the day I get to pee on my girlfirends butt =) "Umm honey I dropped the soap, can you pick that up for me?" :lol


who knew seb was into golden showers?? :stu


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

I don't see why you can't just make the effort to pee before you get in the shower.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have on occasion :stu


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

spb123 said:


> I don't see why you can't just make the effort to pee before you get in the shower.


What if you didn't have to go then but you have to go a few minutes after you get in the shower? :stu That's when I do it. :b


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

spb123 said:


> I don't see why you can't just make the effort to pee before you get in the shower.


The benefits of peeing in the shower outweigh the costs of using a toilet.

The benefits: saves time, money and energy, helps kill warts/fungus on feet, convenient
The costs: grosses other people out, hot water intensifies urine smell


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Tonic said:


> urine is mostly sterile.


don't try to clean you shower with it.

Any of you that get stuck in a desert with no water then you have to drink you pee and you can. although I don't know that from personal experience thank god.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

People in Siberia in the olden days used to wash their dishes with pee. It dissolves grease, is virtually sterile, and less work than melting snow.


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

Shower, sink, sure.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

lol pee is such a wussy word. Just a observation, but I think it is the double EE's


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

It all goes down to the same place so who cares really. If i have to pee though i go before i take a shower. I'm not in there long enough to have to pee once i'm in there if i didn't have to before i got in.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

> sink


Ahhhh, If I ever found out that my brother has started urinating in my sink.. well, let's just say that there's a hollowed out wall in the basement that his corpse would soon call home. 
See, it's things like this keep me up at night. He thinks of ways to f**k with me on a continuous basis. 
It all started when I learned that he _used_ my bath pouf. He _used_ it! Who does that?! It's even worse than using someone else's toothbrush. I don't even want to know the places that pouf traveled. Sickening. I obviously threw it out, and singed my entire body with boiling water once I became aware, and now I must hide all of my personal cleansing items.

He's probably urinating all over my sink as I type this, because it's a never ending thing with him.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

whats a bath pouf?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

It's basically this:








You see what kind of monster I'm dealing with, Gumaro? 
I can't even use them any more.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

well but its clean. dont you two share the same soap?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

R said:


> lol pee is such a wussy word. Just a observation, but I think it is the double EE's


peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! :lol

:b


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: do you pee when you shower/bathe?*



Gumaro said:


> well but its clean. dont you two share the same soap?


It is essentially using someone else's washcloth, though. It simply should not be done! Especially your own sister's. ewwww.
And we don't use the same soap; I use my own container of body wash, and I assume he simply washes himself in his own urine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use a bar of Ivory soap. No wee, just water.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Your brother is what, 31?

I don't understand the no pouf sharing rule since it cleans itself whenever you use it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know about that one :um.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Good lord. Next thing you'll be telling me that you all "number 3" in the shower too.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

It feels better in the shower. This is a fact.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> Lonelyguy said:
> 
> 
> > why would I want to stand in a pool of urine?
> ...


Hahahaha right. It goes down the drain, big deal.
It's not like I tell myself "I'm going to purposely take a piss in the shower", but if it happens, it happens and it's more convenient because you can easily rewash right then and there and get out. I find it silly if people make it a point to get out of the shower just to pee.

What's annoying is jumping from the shower to the sh*tter and back when I have to crap.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I don't believe the results of this poll. Ugghh!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Prudes.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

VCL XI said:


> Good lord. Next thing you'll be telling me that you all "number 3" in the shower too.


number 3?


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

What's wrong with peeing in the shower :b

Also curious what No. 3 is :con


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: re: do you pee when you shower/bathe?*



Strange Religion said:


> Prudes.


No, it's a word called "hygiene".



Lonelyguy said:


> No way I would go in the shower, and I'm rather surprised at the number who do.


You can say that again! :shock The results of this poll makes me cringe at the thought of having to take a shower or bath somewhere where the person who was in before you might have..... Uggh!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: do you pee when you shower/bathe?*



Amelia said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Prudes.
> ...


do you go into the ocean or public pools?


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Gumaro said:


> VCL XI said:
> 
> 
> > Good lord. Next thing you'll be telling me that you all "number 3" in the shower too.
> ...


Hint: more, um, "pleasurable" than 1 or 2.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

VCL XI said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="VCL XI":8636b]Good lord. Next thing you'll be telling me that you all "number 3" in the shower too.
> ...


Hint: more, um, "pleasurable" than 1 or 2.[/quote:8636b]
dude. its more comfortable if youre laying down


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Heck, I've even done number 4 in the shower. It's really the only place you can do it without making a mess.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:lol OK stop making things up!

whats #4?


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Someone needs to make a poll on who here goes #4 in the shower. I like do it sometimes... It can be fun.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: do you pee when you shower/bathe?*

_Sh*ttin' in the shower, saves half an hour..._


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I do number fives in the shower. Actually I do one through five. I never thought much of it.


----------

